# kicker/trolling motor



## jmillercustoms

Hey guys i have a 1997 lund fisherman with a 115 merc on it, i am looking to get a kicker/trolling motor and am trying to find a used one but i simply cannot find one, I have been looking for either a mercury or yamaha in the 8-15 hp range with the controls, i could order new ones but tryin to save a few $$, if anybody knows someplace that sells these used i would greatly appreciate the info thanks!


----------



## Gone Fishin

One thing Ive found is that it is very hard to find good used kickers because nobody really gets rid of them.

You can sometimes catch them on this site.


----------



## jmillercustoms

i have another question, you guys that have kicker motors on your boat already, do most of you have the controls and everything up front with your big motor controls or do you use a tiller kicker, i could save alot of money by just buying a tiller handle kicker and just sit in one of the back seats to run it, just wonderin what everybody else does, thanks


----------



## fox412

i like to look at craigslist out of the cities


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

I have a 15 hp kicker that is tiller controlled that I link to my big motor for steering. Would be nice to have the throttle control too, but I have not been able to find a kit or cable system that would work for it. The throttle stays put where I set it pretty good but if the wind gusts or changes direction then I need to reset it. Not a big deal though, definitely cheaper than buying and installing an true kicker motor.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I rewired my boat to 36V and I do the majority of my trolling with my Minnkota Terrova 101 bow mount. I have Auto and Co-Pilot so I can sit back and fish and not worry much about driving. I especially love this when trolling shallow to avoid spooking fish. I don't really miss not having a kicker anymore going this route. I love the looks on people's faces when they see me speed trolling past them with just a bow mount. A lot of times people yell at me thinking I forgot about leaving the trolling motor down......but I always say back, "That's just how we trolllllllllllllllll." :thumb:

Have you ever tried tossing out a bucket on a short rope to slow down your main troll? I've tested with this and get around 0.8 mph slowdown/bucket.


----------



## Gone Fishin

The way i rigged by boat is with a 9.9 4stroke with a tiller handle, I would never sacrifice not being able to turn my boat into a tiller boat, with the comfortabiltiy of a windshield boat on those nasty days. I also troll alot of leadcore later in the year which requires a a kicker with steering and controls. I like the other poster linked my motors together, but with the controls I bought a Trollmaster trolling box which lets me control everything at the steering wheel. It works very very good. I think they are around 300.00 , they send good directions, I was able to install it myself

Here is the link, I have the trollmaster 2. http://www.troll-masterpro.com/

Hope this helps


----------



## drifty4

I don't know where to find a used one, but I bought a Yamaha high thrust T8 last year with the controls and I can highly recomend that or something like it. Smooth runner and takes very little gas.

It is tough to see over the bow when sitting at the back of the boat so having the controls at the wheel is nice. One of the lakes that I fish regularly is FULL of wood, and seeing where I am going is a big deal.

You might be surprised how good of a deal you can come up with on a new one. With the economy like it is, there should be some deals out there. I ended up with the new one for 700 more than a used 2001.


----------



## Traxion

My vote is to put a Tohatsu/Nissan on there and go. Tohatsu makes all the Mercury small 4 strokes, including the Pro Kicker. If you don't care about matching, it is the way to go. I purchased an 8hp Nissan for right around $1400 new. Search online, all the prices are close and shipping is free. Motor doesn't have trim/tilt, but I am good with that. You have to pay a bit more for the trim and controls, but still less than a new T8 or Prokicker setup by a LOT of $$$.

I will never have a kicker that is controlled from the wheel and tied to the big motor. I hate looking over my shoulders all day at the rods. I love sitting at the back of the boat, running the kicker by tiller handle. Control is much more precise IMO too. And, rods are right there in front of you to watch.

I could not be happier with my 8hp. Quiet, smooth, runs great, and uses no gas at all. Good luck!


----------

